# Treats for a picky hedgie



## BrillosMama(RIP) (Apr 25, 2012)

I just adopted my second hedgie, Gus Gus, a little over 2 weeks ago off of Craigslist; he's six months old, unsocialized, and terrified of everything. Socialization is going well (as well as an unsocialized hedgie can go) and I am so far having great hedgie success; he just crawled on me of his own choice after only 2 weeks of me having him! The only issue I'm having is that I can't find any treats he likes except for red kidney beans, and even those he isn't overly ecstatic to eat. I've tried mealies, cottage cheese, cat treats, ferret treats, bananas, stage two Gerber baby food (meat flavor only), tomatoes, and lettuce, as well as the kidney beans which I know he loves. I've tried them all numerous times, and the mealworms I've tried more times than any. He did take a piece of lean turkey the other day, but only one; he snuffed the second one. He also may have taken (or buried) one of each of the cat and ferret treats. What can I give this handsome boy that he won't turn down?! Our bonding is going reasonably well, my patience is holding strong as I know it will take a while with an unsocialized boy, but I want something to offer him that he absolutely loves.
Also, I am currently only feeding him one type of cat food as his regular diet, and from what I've read, they should have a mix of 2-3. I don't know what should compose that mix. Currently he's on Royal Canin light indoor formula, as the vet said he's a lil chunky. (I seem to have this issue with all of my hedgies so far!) Any help you guys can give would be great! Thank you so much, I love this site!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

i use blue buffalo in my mix and its a great food. alot of people also like chicken soup for the cat lover soul.

as for the treats some hedgehogs just dont like them ever. they are happy with there kibble and its fine if thats all they eat as long as its a highquality food


----------



## BrillosMama(RIP) (Apr 25, 2012)

So then just adding another high quality cat food is fine? Or any food really? I'm just not sure if the mixture is composed of foods of quality or foods of preference, that's all. This is my second hedgie and my first was on Royal Canin baby cat for his whole life (as instructed by the breeder, and hence, he was horribly overweight for obvious reasons!) so I just want to make sure I'm feeding a healthy, balanced diet.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Hedgehogs shouldn't have tomato anyway. It's too acidic.

Archimedes is like this, so far he's only willing to eat watermelon. I give him a few pieces RC Kitten 36 as treats. It's still kibble, but it's yummy high-fat kibble, and he adores it.

They don't need any extras as long as the kibble is good quality and in the right fat/protein ranges.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Here is a link to a thread about catfood. It is recommended that the fat be below 15% and the protein less than 33-35%. I would go with something lower in fat if you're trying to get your guy to lose some weight. It sounds like you're making progress with your little Gus-Gus! He's adorable.  As far as treats are concerned, the next link is a list of acceptable food/treats and unsafe food/treats. Sometimes it just takes a long time and trying things over and over again until your hedgie just "decides" that they like something. Since he's so new, maybe leave a piece of fruit or veggie in his cage overnight to see if he'll eat it privately. Once he decides he likes it, then you can offer it during cuddle time.

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=fruit+and+veggie


----------



## BrillosMama(RIP) (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you so much! Your post and your link were definitely helpful. I have tried leaving things overnight for him to try privately, but the only thing he's eaten so far was the baby food (aside from the kidney beans). I would like to leave a mealie in the dish, but it's kinda shallow, and I'm afraid it will crawl out of the dish and then a) I won't know whether or not he ate it and b) I'd be paranoid he'll find it later when it's dead, eat it, thus leading to complications. I understand that these guys are very shy, so him not taking food from me directly is to be expected, I just wish I could spoil him with something delicious so that he understands I really do love him and mean him well  I must say that our socialization/bonding is going remarkably well, a lot faster than I had initially expected.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

You can leave a mealworm (or several) in a dish overnight. They really aren't capable of doing much more than wriggling. The safe size is to use a bowl with one inch tall sides, though I've used a much shallower bowl (designed for serving sauce or condiments in) and they've never gotten out.


----------



## BrillosMama(RIP) (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you for that tip. His treat dish isn't very deep, and I've seen the mealies crawl out of it when I've had it in his play area. I will pick up a deeper one and leave them in overnight, as that seems to be the time he's most comfy trying new things. Thanks!
One more thing I just thought of... He's very self trained when it comes to going to the bathroom in the same spot in his enclosure, which I've heard can be normal for hedgies. He has never gone on me or when he's out, he waits until I put him in his enclosure or his play area. I was just wondering if that's an indication that I should put a litter box in there for him in the place he usually goes? My last hedgie didn't care where he was when he had to go, he would just go, so I didn't worry about a "bathroom". I have a pan that was intended to be used for hedgies; should I use it for Gus Gus? And if so, should I get a litter, or just use his bedding?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

It can't hurt to encourage him to go in that spot, if he seems to prefer it. Putting a tray under the wheel will also be helpful, as it will catch the run-off poop and pee. I assume since you're asking about some of his bedding in the tray that you use something besides liners - what do you use? If it's shavings, I would suggest switching. Shavings can easily get stuck in a male's penile sheath. Litter you put in the tray should be non-clay and non-clumping. Yesterday's News is a good choice.


----------



## BrillosMama(RIP) (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, I use a CareFresh pre-mixed blend of wood shavings and paper bedding, and I add in CareFresh paper bedding for added softness. His vet was ok with that, so I haven't been overly concerned. I have considered switching to a fleece liner, but my last hedgie was a huge burrower and Gus likes to burrow so much in his sleeping hut that I feel he would be sad if I took that away from him. Of course, I am always open to whatever is best for them so if switching to the fleece liner is better, then I will do that. The one concern I have for switching is cleanliness... Do you just make a bunch of liners so you can switch them out and wash them as needed? He seems to make large puddles when he urinates, so I wouldn't want him to have to sleep on the opposite end of that...


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Liners are always recommended as the best choice. They're also cheaper in the long run than always having to buy more bedding. It's a good idea to get several, around 3 (or more) so you can switch them out. Babies will be messier, of course, and typically need them changed more often, but for an adult it works to spot-clean daily along with cleaning the wheel and taking turds out of the litter box - then you can do a full change of the liner once or maybe twice a week. For the digging urges, there are a lot of other options. You can provide a dig box with fleece strips, or just several small hedgehog-sized blankets; baby receiving blankets are a good size to go by for that, or a little smaller. Also, hedgehog bags are great - they give that cozy closed-in feeling that hedgehogs like, and they can stand up to being scratched/dug at inside of them. Some combination of those ideas should satisfy your boy when it comes to wanting to burrow.

Fleece is very absorbent on its own and also dries quickly, but if you're worried about absorbing urine, you can go with liners that have a layer of batting in the middle. For most people, just using fleece is enough - either one layer (cut to slightly larger than the bottom of the cage) or cut it long enough that it can be folded over to make two layers. What's nice about fleece is that it doesn't require any sewing because the edges don't fray.


----------



## BrillosMama(RIP) (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you for your tips, I will switch to fleece lining. I have a whole roll of fleece that I bought just for him, so it should work well and be enough to cut into several linings. I guess if there's a litter box that he's using, clean up will definitely be easier as well. As for the dig box, which I will certainly have for him, how big should the box be? and what if he wants to sleep in it after he digs?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

There's no harm in him sleeping in it. Something about the size of a tissue box is adequate, or you could go larger, like shoebox sized, if you have the room. Empty tissue boxes or shoeboxes work well, but you'll have to replace them occasionally because they can't be cleaned once they get poop or pee on them. A similar sized plastic bin is perfect, all you have to do is cut a hole in it. The fleece strips can be washed as necessary, same as the liners. You can either leave the box in his cage or have it as something for him to do when you take him out for play time. Personally, I do the latter. My boy is more interested in blankets for burrowing, and mostly he uses the dig box for another sleeping location.


----------

